# best washer for 2nd story of a home



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I think you might be reading a little too much into the reviews - or reading older reviews. 

So long as you level the washer it shouldn't shake your whole house - that's more the house's problem than the washer's :laughing: 

And only the tiniest bit of maintenance is needed to keep a front-loader from smelling. I've had mine (a kenmore) for four years in this house and haven't cleaned the seals yet no mildew smell. Shucks, my top loader got more mildewy in the summertime.


----------



## rico567 (Sep 12, 2011)

The most important thing about a washer, and especially one on the second floor, is to be certain that the hoses are sound. If they're original and more than 7-8 years old, replace them with the hoses with the safety valve next to the tap it connects to that will automatically shut off the water if the hose bursts. Washer hoses are under pressure 24/7/365, and if they break can actually TOTAL a house if the washer is on the 2nd floor and you're gone for a while.


----------



## jawadesign (Dec 13, 2011)

Besides the shut off valve, which is a great advice, you may want to look into anit-vibration feet or a platform... there are a few manufactures out there of such devices, this is one that I think provides great additional advice beyond their little rubber feet.

http://www.vibrationsolution.com/blog/tag/samsung/


there is a lot of info to absorb on this website, search around, have fun!


James


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

rico567 said:


> Washer hoses are under pressure 24/7/365, and if they break can actually TOTAL a house if the washer is on the 2nd floor and you're gone for a while.


Which is why having a capture pan or floor drain is required.

If the space isn't already set up for laundry equipment use... with that floor drain and the water pipes and the drain pipe and vent pipe and the 240V power (or gas pipe) and the dryer vent ducting... be prepared to spend a LOT of money getting to that point.


----------



## rico567 (Sep 12, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> Which is why having a capture pan or floor drain is required.
> 
> If the space isn't already set up for laundry equipment use... with that floor drain and the water pipes and the drain pipe and vent pipe and the 240V power (or gas pipe) and the dryer vent ducting... be prepared to spend a LOT of money getting to that point.


Floor drain......might do the job, if the water isn't just spraying all over the place; personally, I wouldn't care to chance it. "Capture pan?" Not even close to adequate for a burst hose. The new, improved armored hoses with the overpressure cutoff valve are the best insurance.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Most new washers now have some improved anti-vibration tech' built in. ie; GE has an option, you can set, based on what type floor it's on. but if your 2nd floor, or wherever you put it, is weak, any washer will rock n roll. you would then have to strengthen floor.. they also are less prone to mold now due to educating cust on the need to run clean cycles, wipe off/out any water that remains on gasket etc. mold is in the air so some people have a prob' and others don't...don't use flood stopper hoses[buy s/s or better type hoses] they nuisance trip. don't recommend a regular plastic floor pan. the washer will tend to slide and go o/b, bang around, cause spin problems. if the washer leaks- the amount is minimal on F/L. if it won't stop filling [floods] the cycle is canc'l, the pump kicks in, and washer will drain until water stops.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

rico567 said:


> Floor drain......might do the job, if the water isn't just spraying all over the place; personally, I wouldn't care to chance it.


Good for you. But the question isn't about hoses or "insurance"...
it's about the many building codes that currently call for these floor drains...
and in the future all can be expected to.

While that drain issue is being dealt with the OP can also reinforce the floor joists.


----------



## jawadesign (Dec 13, 2011)

The overspill pan is *cod*e in my county. Just another reason I had to build a wooden platform... it would save me from a bursting hose, but if a gasket tore or leaked internally and all the water went through and down, it would drain into the overflow pan  Saving me money and my neighbor below from a soaked ceiling!


BTW... SAMSUNG's W/D models have been ranked *4yrs* in a row from JD Power as... 

*Rated "Highest in Customer Satisfaction with Clothes Washers and Dryers." *


Never thought about buying a Samsung W/D, I guess I'm old school. ie Whirlpool, Maytag, etc.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

I have one of those Oatey capture pans under my washer, and really thought it was pointless until I had a slow leak in my washer. I guess point being,m that it did serve it's purpose- it's not going to stop a burst hose from inundating your room, or from a catastrophic washer issue, but it buys you time and protection from other stuff if you look at it every day... My W/D is on the second floor, and they're older Kitchen Aid Superba units, they don't have any vibration issues.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Joe Dirt said:


> I have one of those Oatey capture pans under my washer, and really thought it was pointless until I had a slow leak in my washer. I guess point being,m that it did serve it's purpose...


The hot lick is to have a drain line on the pan (or floor) that vents outside.
That'll handle the burst hose too.


----------

